# Sextuplets Born in Ireland



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

They say non-IVF, but amazing anyway 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/8063956.stm

PoDdy


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

maybe iui?


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

there's no way that this happened without some kind of artificial stimulation. It's actually unlikely to happen with IVF given controls on number of embryos put back, much more likely with irresponsible IUI or unmonitored clomid. 

I hope they all do well.


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree it more likely unmonitored clomid.i had mc on clomid 4 years ago .on 1 cycle they warned against intercourse in case i had quads!good luck 2 all


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Apparently it was completely natural my friend is married to one of the head midwifes involved in the delivery and they had no treatrment at all. The couple have only been married two years so its unlikely they would have had time for tx in Belfast as its so bloody slow!!! All babies are doing well and its looking good for them.

Lesley xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Looks like it was just one of those amazing occurences, good luck to them all, I hope they are all home soon

x


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

One/six of lifes miracles  
so glad all the wee miracles are doing well


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm still dubious. Here are the stats

Hellin's Law:

Hellin's Law states that before the advent of fertility methods, the natural occurrence of multiples would be as follows:

Twins - 1 in 86 live births
Triplets - 1 in 7396 live births
Quadruplets - 1 in 636,056 live births
Quintuplets - 1 in 54,700,816 live births (54 million)
Sextuplets - 1 in 4,704,270,176 live births (4.7 billion)
Septuplets - 1 in 404,567,235,136 live births (404 billion)

Statistics of natural births of quadruplets and higher multiples have worked out to be somewhat lower than this for quads and higher.

A Russian study of 13 million births, discovered twins occurred naturally once in 88 births; triplets, once in 7910; and quadruplets, once in 371,126, which is twice as common as Hellin's Law hypothesizes.

Info from this site http://www3.telus.net/tyee/multiples/2twinningrates.html

The chances are 1 in 4.7 billion, or close to 1 in the population of the planet. I still say clomid or similar. You can buy clomid on the internet without a prescription, after all.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Well someone has to be the 1 in 4.7 billion  

I say good luck to them however they where conceived its kind of irrelevant anyway, as long as they are all ok  

x


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Everyone
Many Many years ago a lady had Quinn's naturally all girls, I think she gave birth to all of them as well, not a CS. Google for info, I think they must be in late 60s now. Miracle they all survived back then, but i know an old lady born in 1920 at 7mths, she was born at home and smothered in olive oil, then wrapped in cotton wool and put in a draw as a cot, she died last Xmas eve age 88.9.
These little ones may be 3 sets of twins, Julian on Reprofit CZ thread had OE IVF at age 42 (?) got A BFP at first with 2 sets of twins, but they naturally reduced to 1 set.
I cant wait to see these sextuplets in the papers and read the story, just love it all.
Angel Blessing to all on your journeys
XX
Karen BC


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Guys, the 1 in 4.7 billion is not an observed statistic (ie we would have seen 1 in human history so far) but a calculated likelihood based on the chance of multiple simultaneous ovulations/fertilisations/implantations/splitting. So it's not right to say 'someone has to be the stat' - the whole point of the number is that it's vanishingly unlikely anyone would be that stat.

Anyway, as everyone has said most impt thing is the health of their family. But still, it irritates me that people dissemble all the time about fertility treatment as if it was something to be ashamed of.


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

I read an interview they gave a few weeks back and it said it was fertility drugs so one can only assume an unmonitored clomid cycle.  

Still amazing though and I wish them well  

S xxx


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

AFAIK, the mother was on clomid, which was prescribed by her GP and was unmonitored 

(initially, my mother told me that the mum got pregnant "naturally" on clomid - I had to laugh! Well, I guess they still had to dtd!   )


----------

